# Tuesday 8/26 - floater trip



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Weather permitting - leaving Freeport Municipal Marina Tuesday 1PM returning 24hrs. 

36 Contender, split costs. No Drunks, Drugs or Firearms. Must be experienced, travel light, and have your own gear for Tuna. We will stop in weeds to load live wells, @ spots for Grouper, and a deep drops for Tile. 

Please PM me if interested. 

Keith


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Would love to go*

Would love to go, but will be on vacation in Cozumel. Maybe next time. Would appreciate you keeping me in mind for possible future trips. Very flexible work schedule. Feel free to pm/text at 956-566-3026. Thanks.


----------



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

Give me a call or text 7138266469
Thanks 
Darren


----------



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a full boat!
Thanks for all the PM's
Keith


----------

